# duckling in graphite



## PencilMeIn

This is one of my most recent drawings that will be put on exhibit at our local fair in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CalicoCat

Man, you are good! I am horrible at art, (pretty much) so I came here for help. How long did it take to draw that?


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thank you! This one to date has taken me the longest. I'm estimating about 25 hours.


----------



## CalicoCat

Wow. I only take 20 mins to do mine


----------



## PencilMeIn

LOL, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## equusketch

I recognize that drawing from horseforum...definately my favorite of yours! I am so envious of how well you did the straw in the background. I definately need more patience when it comes to doing backgrounds.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Hey, great to see you here and thanks! I hope you'll stick around and show off some of your beautiful work.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

great job i love the fact you spent the extra time on the backround i like it!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks! I'm glad I did, too. It's one of my favorites that I've done.


----------

